# Some squirrel calls for some friends



## Parker (Jun 16, 2008)

Some of my friends have been working on me to make them a squirrel call.  

Man!  Talk about some huntin' and peckin' on the internet!  Finding those black bellows was a chore!  Got 'em found though, and I sure like how they turned out.

The first feller to get one of the calls took it out in the woods today and called in 4 greys that fell to the gun.    I called one up in my yard last week with that same call.

Parker


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jun 16, 2008)

mmm  Can I be your friend????

Seriously though I would be interested in purchasing a call.


----------



## Slasher (Jun 16, 2008)

*Mee too!!!*



tv_racin_fan said:


> mmm  Can I be your friend????
> 
> Seriously though I would be interested in purchasing a call.




We nedd a couple over here as well... Whatcha charging?


----------



## Parker (Jun 16, 2008)

You guys are gonna get me in trouble with putting this in the right section!  

I'll send my new friends some PM's.  Glad you like them.

Parker


----------



## lndixon (Jun 16, 2008)

could you send me a pm also with price and info?
How do they sound,high,med, or low pitch?


----------



## Parker (Jun 16, 2008)

As far as sound goes, I'd say they're high to medium pitched.  I've got some other larger bellows that may bring the pitch down just another half of a mark.

Parker


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jun 17, 2008)

Those Are Beautiful Calls!


----------



## Handgunner (Jun 17, 2008)

I wouldn't mind having one in a blue diamondwood.  Shoot me a PM with a price.


----------



## reddwil (Jun 17, 2008)

Sweet lookin calls, good turnings.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice!!!


----------



## Burl E. (Jun 17, 2008)

Those are nice! Good choice of wood.


----------



## Parker (Jun 17, 2008)

Glad you guys like them.  I really like how those red and 'white' ones turned out.  Just a chunk of wood a guy gave to me that was sitting around.  I doubt I'll ever have that color again, but I sure like it.  I'll post some more pictures in this thread when I get some other colored ones done.

Parker


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Jun 17, 2008)

Handgunner said:


> I wouldn't mind having one in a blue diamondwood.  Shoot me a PM with a price.



Me too!


----------



## Parker (Jun 18, 2008)

I think I've got PM's to everyone that requested them.  Thanks!

Parker


----------



## HighCotton (Jun 18, 2008)

*Me Too*

Send me a PM with price list also.  THANKS!

HC


----------



## miller (Jun 18, 2008)

They look good! Hit me with a pm also, when you get a chance. Thanx


----------



## Parker (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks guys.  Glad you like them so much.

Gonna go turn some with larger bellows today.

Parker


----------



## Parker (Jun 18, 2008)

sljones,

Check out this call and let me know what you think.  The wood is short so the sound can still escape easily, and it fits your hand perfectly.  You can get more different tones and sounds out of this bellow, but it looks disproportionate.  Lemme know if you like this kind or not.  Doesn't matter to me one way or the other.  Just waiting on small bellows to arrive and playing for the time being.

I won't put any wording on this call until I hear from you.

Parker


----------



## sljones (Jun 20, 2008)

That is fine with me. Just PM me with what I need to do.

Thanks
Stan


----------



## FireMedic380 (Jun 20, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!!!! Please PM, thanks.


----------



## gahawker (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey Parker,

I hunt squirrels with hawks and when the squirrel is being pursued, many times it will freeze and the bird can't see it. I need something that would make it move so it can be seen. Any suggestions? Would your calls do the job?

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## HighCotton (Jun 20, 2008)

*What's the Diff*



Parker said:


> sljones,
> 
> Check out this call and let me know what you think.  The wood is short so the sound can still escape easily, and it fits your hand perfectly.  You can get more different tones and sounds out of this bellow, but it looks disproportionate.  Lemme know if you like this kind or not.  Doesn't matter to me one way or the other.  Just waiting on small bellows to arrive and playing for the time being.



What's the difference between this "short" one and the first ones at the top of this topic?  Any instructions on how to use the calls?  Send me another PM on my choices and prices.  I'll buy one pronto.


----------



## Robert Warnock (Jun 20, 2008)

Please send me the ordering info also. Thanks


----------



## RWK (Jun 20, 2008)

Parker send me a PM. Rich


----------



## Parker (Jun 20, 2008)

WOW!  Thanks guys!  Looks like I'll be in the shop a little this weekend.  PM's have been sent.

Parker


----------



## Parker (Jun 20, 2008)

gahawker said:


> Hey Parker,
> 
> I hunt squirrels with hawks and when the squirrel is being pursued, many times it will freeze and the bird can't see it. I need something that would make it move so it can be seen. Any suggestions? Would your calls do the job?
> 
> ...



GaHawker, I personally think they would work great.  I'll send you a PM.  

I'd LOVE to get some successful kill pictures from you for my call website when you score.

Parker


----------



## Parker (Jun 25, 2008)

I got the bellows in, and have matched them to barrels.  I started dropping reeds in them though, and found out the supply company sent me the wrong reeds!    If it ain't one thing, its another.  I'll be sending out messages again to everyone SOON.  Thanks again!

Parker


----------



## JohnK3 (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## Parker (Jun 25, 2008)

AHHHHHHHHH HAHAHAHAHAHA!   

Parker


----------



## deerbuster (Jun 26, 2008)

Those are some nice calls!!


----------



## Braygun (Jun 26, 2008)

could you send me a pm also.


----------



## Parker (Jun 29, 2008)

Sent some messages and got some more reeds in!  So, I've got the bellows and the reeds now!  May put one or two in the For Sale section soon.  

Parker


----------



## ky_longbow (Jun 30, 2008)

Parker- good looking calls-----
i really like the one for sljones----the short barrel and the camo wood looks nice, i do believe one of those calls would sound good in a KY holler at daylight------- any chance of a PM with ordering info ?
thanks


----------



## Parker (Jul 1, 2008)

I'll give you a holler longbow.

Parker


----------



## Parker (Jul 8, 2008)

I put several calls in the mail today.  Ought to be showing up down there soon.  

Thanks!

Parker


----------



## sljones (Jul 10, 2008)

*Squirrel Call*

Received my call this morning. It is beautifully made & sounds great. Was playing with it at my desk & heard some scratching on the window & two squirrels were trying to get in.


----------



## Parker (Jul 10, 2008)

That's scary-good!  

Too funny!  I'll be looking forward to seeing some harvest photos from you with you and your dogs.  Thanks again SLJ!

Parker


----------



## gahawker (Jul 11, 2008)

*Squirrel Call*

Received my call from Vince yesterday. It looks really good. Now, if I can just figure out how to make the darn thing sound like a squirrel.......... I need practice!

Larry


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 11, 2008)

I got mine today... Nice!

I found that if I cover up half the hole with my thumb, muffle it up against my chest and tap on the bellow with my other hand, it sounds more realistic IMO.  It's too loud to use otherwise and sounds like a woodpecker or sumpin'...  and I can't wait to use it!  It sure gets the squirrels to chattering outside... 

Thanks Vince!


----------



## mtn.cur23 (Jul 11, 2008)

Could you pm me with price and options?
Thanks


----------



## Parker (Jul 11, 2008)

Great lookin' picture there Delton.  I'm glad the callers are making their way down there.  

I agree with you about it being loud.  I want it loud to begin with so the sound can reach out there and touch something if needed.  

If a lower/softer/muffled sound is desired, you can cup your off-hand around the end of the call to muffle some of the sound.  

I sent you a PM GAHawker.  Drop me your phone number, and I'll give you a call some evening.  

Parker


----------



## JohnK3 (Jul 11, 2008)

I got my "Camo Dymonwood" tree-rat call in day before yesterday.   Been too busy riling up them critters with it to post a report.  Love it!


----------



## Parker (Jul 11, 2008)

Cool deal.  When you guys get fired up killing squirrels this fall, PLEASE send me some harvest photos.  

Parker


----------



## Robk (Jul 11, 2008)

How about a PM with the cost and payment info.  Sounds like a good way to spend a few days next month.

R


----------



## bnew17 (Jul 11, 2008)

yeah how much?????


----------



## Parker (Jul 13, 2008)

Sent you guys PM's.  This isn't in the For Sale section, so I don't want to be getting in trouble with the bosses.  

Parker


----------



## Mojo^ (Jul 13, 2008)

WHOA! Very nice. Could you PM me a price and how to go about ordering one of these great looking calls?


----------



## Parker (Jul 15, 2008)

More PM's and squirrel calls sent out.  Here's some of the latest calls to come out of my shop.

Parker


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 21, 2008)

Beautiful work,Parker! How can I get one?


----------



## YOGIGATOR (Jul 21, 2008)

I also would like price and ordering info please.


----------



## Parker (Jul 21, 2008)

PM's sent.  Thanks for the interest.  I put one for sale in the Hunting Gear For Sale section here a couple days ago.  You may want to check it out.

Parker


----------



## live_to_hunt (Jul 25, 2008)

Handgunner said:


> I wouldn't mind having one in a blue diamondwood.  Shoot me a PM with a price.



the pic is beautiful, how much?


----------



## Parker (Jul 27, 2008)

live to hunt, turned you a blue one today.  Its drying right now.  

Parker


----------



## Parker (Aug 6, 2008)

Sent out some more calls yesterday!  Mailboxes should be filling soon!  

The poor squirrels!    Who is watching out for the squirrels?!  

Parker


----------



## fountain (Aug 8, 2008)

pm me too!!  very beautiful calls.


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 8, 2008)

It won't be long and it'll be time to be out giving them a shot!!!!


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Aug 8, 2008)

*>>>*



Robk said:


> How about a PM with the cost and payment info.  Sounds like a good way to spend a few days next month.
> 
> R



Same here; Pm me please.


----------



## Parker (Aug 8, 2008)

PM's sent.

Here's one I turned out the other day, and just got finished today for tetgunner.  

Parker


----------



## Farm (Aug 8, 2008)

Parker, I received the call yesterday, it's beautiful and definately a quality call.

FARM


----------



## GeoW (Aug 9, 2008)

Send me a PM with price list also. THANKS!

GeoW


----------



## Parker (Aug 20, 2008)

Here's some calls I made for Razor Blade the other day!  Hope he likes them!

Parker


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 21, 2008)

I can't wait to get them , i will put them to work . These things are awesome , and look very nice . SCOTT


----------



## Parker (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow Razor!  I got my knife today!  What an AWESOME trade!  Thanks for making it to my specifications!  The length is REALLY going to help me out a lot steaking up those big flatheads in the spring.

THANK YOU!  

Parker


----------



## BuckUp (Aug 25, 2008)

Those calls look great!!!!!!


----------



## Lake Oconee Flash (Aug 27, 2008)

If ya'll havent ordered a call from Vince yet, ya don't know what you're missing great work and sounds great....A good man to deal with!!


----------



## Backwoodsman (Aug 27, 2008)

Parker,
Please send me a pm and price list.  I really like the ones you made for Razor Blade.

Blessngs,

Mark


----------



## THHunter (Aug 31, 2008)

Send me the info to please.     Thank You


----------



## Parker (Aug 31, 2008)

Sending out some more callers on Monday.  I'm ready to see some harvest photos with these callers!  

Parker


----------



## Parker (Sep 4, 2008)

How do these look baass?!  

Parker


----------



## baass (Sep 4, 2008)

*calls*

They look great cant wait to try them.


----------



## danmc (Sep 6, 2008)

ummmm me too. 

I've had zero luck with getting squirrels to respond to calls.  Actually I tried some tests on the backyard squirrels who totally ignored a squirrel call and then ignored an owl call.  Guess they are either smart enough to know a fake or dumb enough to have a death wish on that owl call.

Still, I wouldn't mind trying something new and those are some pretty looking calls!

-Dan


----------



## DocHoliday (Sep 6, 2008)

Those things are awesome!! PM inbound dude!!
Doc


----------



## rkwrichard (Sep 7, 2008)

Please send me a price list. They look great!!!


----------



## Bucknut (Sep 7, 2008)

rkwrichard said:


> Please send me a price list. They look great!!!



me too me tooo...3 days in the woods and couldn't spot a single tree rat.. 

Depending on price, may need 3, one for me and 2 for my boys AKA Squirrel-Stalker and Squirrel-Chaser..

Mebbe this call will get there attention..


----------



## Greg Tench (Sep 7, 2008)

Lake Oconee Flash said:


> If ya'll havent ordered a call from Vince yet, ya don't know what you're missing great work and sounds great....A good man to deal with!!



If they sound half as good as his slate turkey calls, I guarantee you wont be dissapointed. Great guy to deal with and a great callmaker. They look good Vince.


----------



## danmc (Sep 7, 2008)

Bucknut said:


> me too me tooo...3 days in the woods and couldn't spot a single tree rat..




Yeah me too pretty much.  Spent all morning today looking for them.  I'd about given it up and heard a boat out on the water.  Turned to look and saw the only squirrel in 2 days and he was directly, and I mean directly in line with me and the boat.  Ugh.  I tried to circle around with one eye on the squirrel and 1 on the ground so I didn't fall down the hill but managed to lose him.  Figures, only saw 1 sign of people all morning and it had to be the one time that they were in a spot which totally prevented a safe shot.

On the bright side I came home with a pile of muscadines for jam 

Those tree rats must be waiting to hear some of these calls.


----------



## Parker (Sep 14, 2008)

Greg Tench said:


> If they sound half as good as his slate turkey calls, I guarantee you wont be dissapointed. Great guy to deal with and a great callmaker. They look good Vince.



Thanks Greg.  I'm sure glad you like your call. 

I'm looking forward to making a few more turkey calls soon and smelling that cedar in the shop.  

Parker


----------



## bassinfool (Sep 19, 2008)

I would like to see a list of your calls and prices please. Thank you.


----------



## Parker (Sep 21, 2008)

PM sent.  Thanks.

Parker


----------



## dog1 (Sep 22, 2008)

*squirrel calls*

Parker,

Your calls look great, have sent you a PM.

Dog1


----------



## Parker (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks dog1.  Message back at you.

Parker


----------



## HugginsvilleH&A (Sep 22, 2008)

hey parker I got a pecan orchard I would love to try this out in could you please PM me some info sir.


----------



## Parker (Sep 23, 2008)

Heading your way Hugginsville.  Thanks for the interest. 

Parker


----------



## dog1 (Sep 23, 2008)

Parker,

Money order is in the mail.

Thanks,
dog1


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Sep 23, 2008)

need info on call please
badavis_2008@yahoo.com


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 23, 2008)

I sure would like to have one of those calls.  Squirrels are about to carry my farm away, deer stands and all.   Please PM me if you are going to be making more any time soon.   Thanks.


----------



## whitedog (Sep 23, 2008)

Parker ,
Send me some info on the squirrel calls please. 
Thanks


----------



## Parker (Sep 24, 2008)

PM's sent.

Parker


----------



## Thomas (Sep 24, 2008)

*Duck Calls*

Parker,
Please send me info on all your calls. I am mainly interested in duck calls and Turky calls.

Thanks
Thomas


----------



## Parker (Sep 24, 2008)

Sent you a PM Thomas.

Parker


----------



## Kawaliga (Sep 24, 2008)

Received my call in the mail, and it is a dandy!! I'll send a body count report ASAP.


----------



## Parker (Sep 24, 2008)

tetgunner said:


> Received my call in the mail, and it is a dandy!! I'll send a body count report ASAP.



  Take some pictures for me when you score!  

Parker


----------



## Parker (Sep 25, 2008)

onemilmhz, here's that fancy dymondwood call.  Can't really show all the colors in one angle.  I hope your daughter likes it!  

I called a red up in my yard this afternoon with it.  

Parker


----------



## hunter63john (Sep 25, 2008)

If you have time send me a PM with info also.  Very nice calls


----------



## Parker (Sep 25, 2008)

hunter63john said:


> If you have time send me a PM with info also.  Very nice calls



Thanks.  Glad you like them.  I've always got time to send a message!  Just wish I would've bought a $200 big boy chair for my shop with my Christmas gift certificate from my Momma INSTEAD OF a $200 big boy chair for my office!    I'd get more wood turning done that way.

Parker


----------



## onemilmhz (Sep 26, 2008)

Parker said:


> onemilmhz, here's that fancy dymondwood call.  Can't really show all the colors in one angle.  I hope your daughter likes it!
> 
> I called a red up in my yard this afternoon with it.
> 
> Parker


That is beautiful!  I can't wait to give it to her.


----------



## Sojoe1 (Sep 26, 2008)

Sir, If you are not tiring of PM'ing your product list, I would appreciate a copy as well
Thx . . .  Joe


----------



## Parker (Sep 26, 2008)

Sojoe1 said:


> Sir, If you are not tiring of PM'ing your product list, I would appreciate a copy as well
> Thx . . .  Joe



No problem Joe.  Just trying to follow the rules of the forum.  Never knew this thread was going to get this long.   

Parker


----------



## frdstang90 (Sep 26, 2008)

Would you be interested in listing a couple  in the swap and sell section with photos?


----------



## Parker (Sep 26, 2008)

Unfortunatley, I very rarely get ahead on any of the calls I make.  I've listed a couple calls in Swap and Sell, and some turkey call strikers over there before, but, I have not been caught up for a while.   

Too many other things going on with both boys in football and momma going to college to have it be anything more than a past time.  

Parker


----------



## bross07 (Sep 27, 2008)

How much for the blue and green one? These are nice man, good work!



Parker said:


> How do these look baass?!
> 
> Parker


----------



## onemilmhz (Sep 27, 2008)

bross07 said:


> How much for the blue and green one? These are nice man, good work!


Parker makes a mean turkey striker as well.  I have two.  Super nice wood and great craftsmanship.  Can't wait to get my squirrel call.


----------



## greasemnky20 (Sep 30, 2008)

*I Want One!!!!*

Please send price list and options!!!


----------



## Parker (Sep 30, 2008)

Sent a couple PM's, and mailed a couple callers today.  You guys don't forget to send me harvest photos when you score with these buggers!

Parker


----------



## valkrod (Oct 2, 2008)

*price list*

would love prices. Need a new call.

thanks

Ken
valkrod@windstream.net


----------



## Parker (Oct 3, 2008)

Sent you a PM.  Thanks.  

Parker


----------



## onemilmhz (Oct 3, 2008)

Got my call yesterday afternoon.  It is better looking than the picture!  Thanks again Vince.


----------



## Parker (Oct 3, 2008)

Cool!  Glad you like it!  Its definitely a unique chunk of wood!

Parker


----------



## Parker (Oct 13, 2008)

Got a couple boxes going in the mail in the morning!

Parker


----------



## Beretta682 (Oct 20, 2008)

Received mine today.  Beautiful.  Can't wait to try it.


----------



## CRT (Oct 21, 2008)

Could you PM with a price list as well. Those calls are beautiful!!


----------



## Parker (Oct 22, 2008)

Sent a couple PM's.  THANKS!

Parker


----------



## The Cohutta Strutter (Nov 29, 2008)

Send me a PM with options and price list as well. Thanks. David.


----------



## powerr (Nov 29, 2008)

Parker, please send me a PM with options and price list for your calls. The look great and I would like to pick up a couple. Thanks


----------



## comptoncarroll (Nov 29, 2008)

Can you send me a PM with price list also. THANKS


----------



## walton1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*parker*

Info on squirrel calls please


----------



## aewhite (Nov 30, 2008)

would like info on the calls and a price and how to buy


----------



## WSM (Nov 30, 2008)

aewhite said:


> would like info on the calls and a price and how to buy



Me too! good christmas present four my 8yr. old son. Please send me a message.


----------



## BradM (Nov 30, 2008)

Include Me. Thanks


----------



## 3.5 YR-OLD BAMBI (Nov 30, 2008)

PM me price list please


----------



## Parker (Dec 1, 2008)

Wow!  Sorry I've missed this the last couple days!  Sent out some PM's!  Got more bellows coming right now.

Parker


----------



## aceheart1976 (Dec 1, 2008)

parker, i would love to see a pricelist for the calls. is it possible for you to do any color type, like a purple color? and also would be interested in some turkey boxes too


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2008)

Hit me with a list and prices also Parker, Squirrel, Turkey and what I really need is a Deer call lol.  Man those are pretty, I may need 3 of them..


----------



## Parker (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh bat.....aren't you in luck!  Deer calls are my SPECIAL!  

PM's coming.

Parker


----------



## jwalker (Dec 2, 2008)

bassinfool said:


> I would like to see a list of your calls and prices please. Thank you.


X2
They look great! keep up the good work!


----------



## beagle1 (Dec 2, 2008)

send me a pm. with prices and options please.


----------



## deputy430 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey parker,
 can I get that PM with price list also......


----------



## powerr (Dec 19, 2008)

If anyone needs to know, Parker does exclent work and went out of his way to get an order dune in a very timely mannor. The calls look and work excelent. Very fine craftman ship. Thanks Parker


----------



## devolve (Dec 20, 2008)

pm sent for price list as well

thanks!


----------



## willpond (Dec 20, 2008)

Looks like you are very busy! Could I also get a price list, and payment instructions for your calls! Like to keep the $$$$ in the USA!


----------



## Streetsweeper (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey Parker........can you send me a pm on your calls. I just did a quick scan through this thread. What all do you make, just send me pics, prices, and purchase info please. kev0127@yahoo.com

Thanks, Kevin

BTW........Those are some killer looking calls!


----------



## Parker (Dec 21, 2008)

Glad you like your calls Powerr!

Sent a couple PM's an an email guys.  Just get back with me whenever.  I'll be in the shop quite a bit this winter.  Only thing that will slow me up is the finish trying to dry in the cold weather.

Parker


----------



## EVL LS1 (Dec 21, 2008)

shoot me a price for the blue/black  one please








Handgunner said:


> I got mine today... Nice!
> 
> I found that if I cover up half the hole with my thumb, muffle it up against my chest and tap on the bellow with my other hand, it sounds more realistic IMO.  It's too loud to use otherwise and sounds like a woodpecker or sumpin'...  and I can't wait to use it!  It sure gets the squirrels to chattering outside...
> 
> Thanks Vince!


----------



## Parker (Dec 22, 2008)

Sent you a PM.

Parker


----------



## duckdawgdixie (Dec 22, 2008)

can i get a price list and ordering info


----------



## Parker (Dec 23, 2008)

Sent you a PM.

Parker


----------



## cahuey (Dec 23, 2008)

*call*

how much?


----------



## Parker (Dec 27, 2008)

Sent you a PM ca.

Parker


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 27, 2008)

*Please...*

Please PM me with prices, man these are nice looking.


----------



## 30 06 (Dec 27, 2008)

Sure would like to get in on the calls if you don't mind sending me a pm as well


----------



## Parker (Dec 31, 2008)

Sent you two a PM.  

Parker


----------



## Webbslinger (Jan 1, 2009)

Can I get a price list of calls you make? I like that blue/black one and am interested in other calls as well. Great looking calls!


----------



## danmc (Jan 1, 2009)

anyone have a video showing your technique for using those calls?


----------



## knives (Jan 1, 2009)

Sir would like a price list and ordering info please.


----------



## BuckHunter 34 (Jan 1, 2009)

Those are all awesome


----------



## goatman1 (Jan 1, 2009)

*Calls*

Please send me a pm with price list. I have an eight year old that would love one of your calls.  Thanks


----------



## Parker (Jan 1, 2009)

danmc said:


> anyone have a video showing your technique for using those calls?



I am going to TRY MY BEST to get with someone to help me shoot some YouTube videos this coming year on calls and their use.  

  I've got several stories back from folks that call the squirrels right into their yard when they take the call out of the box when it comes.    That cracks me up!

Parker


----------



## Parker (Jan 1, 2009)

Sent PM's to the folks requesting them.  Got your PM in my Inbox Webbslinger!  

I'll start taking some more squirrel call pictures when I get some made.  I've got some other colors besides that blue and grey.  

Parker


----------



## MisterClean (Jan 3, 2009)

Sign me up on the waiting list for one please!


----------



## JReid_38 (Jan 3, 2009)

Beautiful calls... Can you PM me with price and item lists as well... Thanks, J.


----------



## Parker (Jan 3, 2009)

PM's sent out.  Thanks!

Parker


----------



## Squatch (Jan 3, 2009)

Add me to the list of a price list and calls avaible!

Squatch


----------



## sittinginthewoodsjr (Jan 4, 2009)

send me a PM too please


----------



## Parker (Jan 4, 2009)

PM's sent.

Parker


----------



## Huntin Dad (Jan 4, 2009)

I would like a PM also Mr. Parker.  I've got 2 boys that love to hunt tree rats and this would help.  These would make great birthday presents.

Thanks


----------



## gacurdawg (Jan 5, 2009)

hey, parker can you pm me on how i can get one  thanks Danny


----------



## aceheart1976 (Jan 5, 2009)

im loving mine, thanks parker  just trying to get a feel for it now and then off to hunting some squirrels 
gorgeous calls by the way


----------



## Parker (Jan 6, 2009)

Pm's sent.

Glad you like 'em Aceheart.  

Calling lessons are always available by phone if someone is interested.  

Parker


----------



## wright2739 (Jan 6, 2009)

could i get the ordering info for the calls please they look great


----------



## Parker (Jan 6, 2009)

Sent you a PM.  LOVE the avatar!  

Parker


----------



## BLAW (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow these are awesome. Could you send me a PM with pricing information? Thanks.


----------



## trim-time (Jan 7, 2009)

would love a price list also. Interested in deer calls also.


----------



## Parker (Jan 7, 2009)

PM's sent.

Just so everyone knows, I'm about 2 months behind on making calls.  Can't seem to get caught up in my spare time.

Parker


----------



## shotgunpapa (Jan 8, 2009)

well i hate to ask but please sent me a price list of all you make thanks


----------



## Parker (Jan 10, 2009)

Sent you a PM poppa.

Parker


----------



## sidekicks409 (Jan 10, 2009)

i would like a list also


----------



## Parker (Jan 11, 2009)

Sent you a PM side.

Parker


----------



## Fingerling (Jan 21, 2009)

Just got my Predator call today, awesome, awesome awesome. The sound is GREAT! Can't wait to bust some yotes!


----------



## Gillbilly (Jan 22, 2009)

That sounds great! send a pm and price thanks


----------



## kcrhodes19 (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey can i get a PM with the prices and calls you have avaiable too? Thanks!


----------



## Parker (Jan 22, 2009)

Sent you guys a PM.  

Glad you like the caller Fingerling!  When you kill something with it, be SURE to send me some harvest photos, okay?!  

Message to everyone about squirrel calls.

*I'm so far behind right now getting ready for the deer shows coming up, I'm going to start making turkey calls the first of March, and I'll be making all other types of calls starting in June.  Sorry for the long wait, but I just won't let myself send anything out the door that doesn't meet my standards to go on my own lanyard.  My other problem is I only get to play in the shop a couple hours a week.  My day job calls me most of the other time I'm awake.  I'm sure glad so many folks are interested in them!  I love making them!  * 

Parker


----------

